# Panter T-Pad IS701R with BSNL - Review



## Anish (Jun 27, 2012)

Hai Friends,

The craze for the tablet by datawind is dying sooner than expected. I am also a victim in that craze that I booked the tablet twice and luckily got no response. Later, I came across a advertisement of a INR 3,299 tablet manufactured by pantel technologies sponsored by BSNL 

I pre-booked the tablet without hope, but I got a positive response. Within 2 months of my pre-booking, they mailed me a PNB challan to pay the amount. I received the tablet 3 weeks after payment via courier named GATI.

Well, the outer cover looked promising! as you can see it below:
*i.imgur.com/VlZ8s.jpg

And these are the insides of the package.
*i.imgur.com/QXKRH.jpg

Accessories are - charger, external modem extension cable.
*i.imgur.com/Wrpqp.jpg

*First Impression:*

Well, I was excited at the first looks of the tablet. Its nice for the price. But I am a little fooled by its looks when I switched it on. The resolution!!!  - its not that good! - but I can't complain at such a price. And next came the touch sensitivity - What more can you expect from a resistive touch screen?

*Technical Specifications:*

Processor : 1GHZ IMAP210 (ARM processor)
RAM : 256MB DDR2
ROM : 2GB Flash (expandable upto 32GB with a microSD)
Display : 7" LCD touch screen 800x480 WVGA
Network : WiFi 802.11 b/g/n
Audio O/P : 3.5mm Jack + speakers
Front Camera : 0.3MP
Operating System : Android 2.3 
Battery : 3000mAH lithium polymer battery.
Weight : 650 grams
G-Sensor.

Also, it supports the following broadband dongles:

Reliance GSM ZTE MF190
Idea GSM HUAWEI E1732
HUAWEI E169G works with Reliance GSM, BSNL, Idea, Airtel
HUAWEI E173 Reliance GSM, BSNL, Idea, Airtel
AIRTEL HUAWEI E1731

*Looks: *

Plastic body. I thought it will be black in color as advertised in the website and as illustrated on the cover. But it is a white colored tablet. 7 inch screen, three buttons - home, menu, back and a front camera. No rear camera. On the rear side, one side is equipped with a loud speaker. Ports provided are - Mini USB, 3.5mm audio output jack, memory card slot.

*i.imgur.com/hRiU9.jpg

Here, the left most side is the loud speaker.
*i.imgur.com/mVkZ2.jpg

Reset pin hole:
*i.imgur.com/FBlxs.jpg

Three buttons - home, menu and back and the microphone pinhole followed by the front camera.
*i.imgur.com/XsYYu.jpg

Audio jack, Mini USB and power on button:
*i.imgur.com/jauds.jpg

Flash memory slot:
*i.imgur.com/I01Gv.jpg

Mic pinhole and camera
*i.imgur.com/DuHtn.jpg

*Performance:*

Performance is not as I expected, well, i can say that the 600Mhz powered HTC explorer performs well than this 1Ghz powered tab.  Hope its due to the low amount of RAM.
For example,
Searching a excel sheet containing 3500 records and 10 column for each record - it takes about 40 to 70 seconds to search a entity.
Touch is good for a resistive. But dont expect more - its just a resistive touch screen.

Played Death Race on it, Have to press the screen a little for accelerating a car, in contrast with just touching the screen in htc explorer (which has a capacitive touch)

Games like death race and angry birds run smoothly. 

*Battery:*

Standup time: 2days
Usage: continous death race play - 2 hours
Playing while recharging heats up the tab.
But I am little disappointed with the battery (May be because I am using a tab for first time)

Here are some images of the screen:
*i.imgur.com/bPzgW.jpg

All you see here are bundled apps (Except Angry birds, talking tom, death race, casino poker, kingsoft office, UC browser - which i installed. )
*i.imgur.com/2HEOl.jpg

Camera : Very average quality, OK for video calling here are some snaps with the tablet camera:

*i.imgur.com/EpX1M.jpg
*i.imgur.com/UTY3l.jpg
*i.imgur.com/zZsau.jpg

Overall: Good tablet if you badly in need of a cheap tablet with WiFi.

Bundled with it  - a bsnl 2g sim which must be activated at a bsnl center which provides 2 months free data usage. But I didnt activate it yet.
WiFi works fine on the device. Didnt yet check battery performance while using wifi.

My rating: 5.9/10

You are just welcome to rate my review.
-----------
Camera used: Canon Powershot SX130IS
Image editor : GIMP


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 29, 2012)

Wonderful review. In the other thread you said SIM is embedded. Does that mean the device allows you to make calls as well ? And it has in-built EDGE modem ??


----------



## Anish (Jun 29, 2012)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Wonderful review. In the other thread you said SIM is embedded. Does that mean the device allows you to make calls as well ? And it has in-built EDGE modem ??


Dont know about that. I am sure, the sim is for using internet. I ll inform you  about the usage when I activate it.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 29, 2012)

Sure.

By the way, HTC Explorer indeed has a (much) faster CPU. Your T-Pad has an ARM 11 CPU which is much slower, clock-for-clock compared to the newer Cortex A8 in HTC Explorer.


----------



## techlover (Jun 30, 2012)

Mind Blowing Review wooohooo


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 17, 2012)

Good review ! i ll give a 7.5/10 considering the price


----------

